# All Slavic: "trouble is brewing" - there's trouble, trouble is developing



## bragpipes

This is an English expression.  
When trouble is developing, we use "trouble is brewing" but when someone is in trouble, someone is in "hot water" or "in the soup."

"If this doesn't work, you're going to be in (hot water/in the soup) with the SEC"

Is there an equivalent translation for this expression that involves boiling/brewing/soup in particular?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech there is _být v bryndě_ and it means to be in trouble

*brynda* is a derogatory word for a liquid, an ugly liquid, a liquid with bad taste, it can be used for a soup


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian we have an expression:
попасть в заварушку - get into a little "cook-up"


----------



## Karton Realista

In Poland we say "*Wpaść jak śliwka w kompot*" (to fall into like a plume into compote) - to get in trouble.


----------



## ThomasK

I am late, but I noticed that in Dutch we have quite some expressions with a "we are in + [mashed food, from soup to jumbled ... ]" structure: _*we zitten in de rats [ratatouille]/ puree/ prak [mashed food].*_ It could even become more vulgar in English or French (sh..., m....), though that food is no longer cooked.

There must be more languages where you have this phenomenon!


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech there is _být v bryndě_ and it means to be in trouble ...


Also

být v "pěkné" kaši = to be in "nice" mash/purée/porridge (= Brei in German; in der Patsche sitzen);
být v rejži = to be in the rice;
být v troubě = to be in the oven;
být v loji = to be in the tallow;

And we knead dough for troubles.

Je zaděláno na problém. = It [dough] has been kneaded for a problem.
Zaděláváš si na problémy. = You are kneading [dough] for troubles.

zavařit (si) pěknou kaši (Russ. завари́ть ка́шу) = to cook up "nice" mash/purée (to oneself);


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, but the OP was about soup.


----------



## ThomasK

Quite true, but I think some soups look like stew, broth, etc.!


----------



## Grzmi

In Polish:
_
nawarzyć piwa_ (to brew [a lot of] beer) or _narobić bigosu _(to make [a lot of] sauerkraut, cabbage and meat stew)_ = _to mess things up


----------



## ibogi

In Serbian, idiomatic way to say this is "Sprema se nevolja/Sprema se nešto" - Trouble is getting ready/Something is getting ready

There is also an expression "Nešto se kuva"Something is cooking . For example, if you and your colleagues were at work, and there is a heavy meeting at the director's office. You expect some important news, then you would say to one another to describe the sitiuation "Nešto se kuva". You don't say "Nevolja se kuva" (sounds strange)


----------

